# Dwarf hamster help!



## Alicej123 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello I'm new to this but I need some advice! 
I brought 2 female Russian dwarf hamsters called nibbles and frankie on Saturday the lady in the pet shop told us that she didn't want to split them up because they've been together since birth and in the space of 3 days nibbles has been picking on frankie fighting it so much that frankie is terrified to be around nibbles when ever she comes near frankie she squeakes and runs away. I tried putting a different house to sleep in into the cage and nibbles would come in there and fight frankie out of it to the point she'd sleep outside next to his wheel cos shes to scared to sleep in the houses. He also has a little cut / scratch on his foot that has appeared, today has been the worst day for it whenever nibbles see's frankie he starts a fight. Should I defiantly split them up for good?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

If they are fighting in earnest like that they really should be housed separately, I would split them up asap. Incidentally are you sure they are both sexed correctly?


----------



## Alicej123 (Mar 8, 2017)

yeah I thought they'd be sex'd wrong and that would be why they were fighting but I took them to the vet today and she confirmed it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I would defiantly split them ASAP.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Dwarf hamsters require a lot of space and multiples of resources (not just a 2nd house after fighting starts) to have a hope of happily living together. Even with these precautions they can still fall out. You need to separate asap as if not fighting WILL escalate and you could be left with serious injuries if not death.


----------



## myhamsteroreo (Apr 4, 2017)

definitely split them up as they could really hurt each other. females are very territorial so its best if they are split up.


----------

